# Bubble Ethics...



## Prizm (Mar 26, 2005)

Is it true that Bettas do not like filters? Mine is in a one gallon with a filter, and he constantly swims...I know swimming is what fish do, but I've heard that Bettas are supposed to be a lethargic fish. I wonder if something is stressing it, or if it is supposed to constantly flit about the bowl.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

bettas and filters are ok, if the filter doesn't create too much current. bettas like still waters. have you ever considered of buying a bigger tank for your betta?Iit would be easier to take care of and the betta would have more space  .


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

1G is big enough for your betta if you keep up on water changes. Bettas that just lay around are old or in poor water.


RC


----------

